

Hospital Chain Said to Scheme to Inflate Bills - jejune06
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/24/business/hospital-chain-said-to-scheme-to-inflate-bills.html

======
jostmey
Have you ever tried to get a quote before having a procedure done? I tried to
get a quote for a CAT-Scan once. No one could estimate the cost of the
procedure, even though there was a fixed cost associated with the equipment.
How can free-market forces drive down costs when the costs are kept hidden
from the customer?

------
mschuster91
...which is why public service infrastructure needs to be in government hands.
The free market just messes it up.

~~~
wavefunction
Hear hear. We shouldn't let anyone with a profit motive near healthcare.

~~~
Zhenya
What about doctors?

------
Mikeb85
This is the inevitable outcome of any business where insurance pays the bill.

Auto body shops are the same way...

